# Processing Time for Critical Skills Work Visa



## Rahil Malde (May 4, 2015)

Hi all,

I have applied for at Critical Skills Work Visa in Nairobi (Kenya) about 11 weeks ago and I still haven't heard anything back. I tried calling the Visa department at the High Comission but they either hang up on me or tell me to wait for a call.

The processing time says 8-10 weeks on the application form, does anyone have any experience any delays at the South African High Comission in Nairobi?

thanks!


----------



## ravi0917 (May 22, 2015)

*critical skills visa*

Hi,
I have applied for critical skills visa on 8th May 2015. On 22/5/2015 they changed the online application status to 
"Adjudicated Application for - has been dispatched from the VFS Operation Hub to the Visa Facilitation Centre on 5/22/2015 . and would be ready for collection in 1 working day. Please wait for the next update to confirm when it is ready for collection. "

Can you please tell me what does this mean Does it mean they approved and issuing the visa or there is any problem in the application.
Your advise and help will e very much appreciated

Thanks


----------



## AF_Cpt (Apr 30, 2015)

Hi Rahil, 

Hang in there. It is frustrating and worrying but the South African departments can be rather difficult and delayed. I've often waited patiently for my documents that came through weeks after the max time. 

I know what you are going through when you wait for ages to get through and then when you finally through they just don't seem interested. Just hang in there and hopefully it all works out... 
I find that the more you call and ask questions the more uninterested they become. It's annoying I know but if nothing comes through by the end of next week I would say go to the building and protest till you get an answer  

Good luck!! keeping it positive


----------



## AF_Cpt (Apr 30, 2015)

Rahil, I just spoke to a colleague.. sorry to tell you this but he waited 6months for his visa to come through. Lucky, our team waited for him and he did odds and ends from kenya while he waited. 

Sorry !!! hang in there and hold fingers, thumbs and toes that it comes through sooner...


----------



## ravi0917 (May 22, 2015)

Hi All,
I collected the Critical skills VISA today but issued only for one year even though i submitted the employment extension contract for 5 years. Applied on 8th May 2015 and collected today Took 2 weeks to finalize the Permit.
I think there is no need of confirmation letter from IITPSA. Thats how i got the Permit, but issued with wrong Job Title.
They did a mistake reg the Job title of my Permit. I am working as Senior software programmer and it is also described in my employment contract. But my SAQA is on electrical Engineering .
For some reason they wrote it as "To Take up employement as Electrical engineering".
So the VFS agent told that they will sent the VISA and my Employement documents back to DHA to get the proper VISA.

Now i have to wait for the correction of Job title and validity of skills permit for 5 year period


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

ravi0917 said:


> Hi All,
> I collected the Critical skills VISA today but issued only for one year even though i submitted the employment extension contract for 5 years. Applied on 8th May 2015 and collected today Took 2 weeks to finalize the Permit.
> I think there is no need of confirmation letter from IITPSA. Thats how i got the Permit, but issued with wrong Job Title.
> They did a mistake reg the Job title of my Permit. I am working as Senior software programmer and it is also described in my employment contract. But my SAQA is on electrical Engineering .
> ...


Ravi0917, 

Did VFS issue you with a new receipt for a rectification of the visa? Did you have to pay another R1350? I just want to make sure they followed the right procedure, as not to delay the processing.


----------



## ravi0917 (May 22, 2015)

Legalman,
VFS didn't ask me to pay anything extra and didn't give any new receipt . Took my employment contract and told that they will send the VISA and contract back to DHA to correct the details. I am not sure.
Please let me know do i need to take a new receipt from them.


----------



## matha rajesh (Dec 9, 2015)

I applied for Critical skill Visa and it has been almost 80 days of waiting period. Whenever I called the Embassy's office, they say "Pending Verification" Someone please assist on what does this mean?


----------



## revk (Jun 29, 2015)

Hi Matha,

Where did you apply? In SA or in India? Which city?


----------



## matha rajesh (Dec 9, 2015)

revk said:


> Hi Matha,
> 
> Where did you apply? In SA or in India? Which city?


I applied for the VISA in Mumbai, India


----------



## rksingh30 (May 15, 2015)

Hi Matha

Did you apply with Confirmation of Skills letter from IITPSA too? Please let me know.


----------

